# A new SCAR



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I went shooting Sunday. I was there to test fire the Jedi Weapon (it ran great by the way). We were running short on time, so I was in a hurry when I set up to shoot the Commander in .45.

I had Galco make a USA for a 4 ¼” for me. I like to carry in the appendix position with it when I wear a T-Shirt. Now most holster manufactures make their holsters +/- ¼” to allow for the natural shrinkage of the wet molded leather. I had this holster made to be exactly flush with the end of the barrel (do you see this coming yet?).

I ran 7 mags in rapid succession. All was well. Now we are in a hurry as my shooting buddy has to get to work. I quickly pack everything up, put the gun in the holster and tuck it into the appendix carry and bend over to pick up my range bag. Noticing the strange sizzle pop noise at about the same time the pain came I quickly stood back up with a girlish moan. 

I now have a strange looking circle branded to the inside of my thigh.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Ouch! When you got to the part about 7 mags in rapid succession I had a feeling someone was going to get branded. :smt073


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*The Branded Bull..*

:anim_lol:ROTFLMAO!:anim_lol:

Wait till Mike here's this.:smt1099

I do feel sorry for you..:watching:


----------

